# Barreras de proteccion intrinseca



## gabizoratti (Ago 24, 2007)

Alguien puede explicarme como funcionan las barreras de  proteccion intrinseca tipo zener e de aislacion galvanica

saludos gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 24, 2007)

Eso de barreras de proteccion intrinseca no se que es debe ser marquetin.

Lo del zener si, se trata de utilizar un zener que impida que la tension alcance valores peligrosos para la logica (5V) y lo que hace es disipar la sobretensión, o sea si me metes 9V el zener intenta bajar la tension a 5V, si es momentanea y de poca energia el conjunto Zener+resistencia limitadora disipan en forma de calor el exceso de energia. Si no puede normalmente el zener se destruye haciendo un cortocircuito por lo que sigue protegiendo pero el circuito funciona mal.

Hoy en dia haz elementos de proteccion y supresores de mejor calidad como los trazors,
Pasate por amidata.es en supresores. 
Son elementos semiconductores que pueden disipar mas potencia y dienen curbas de funcionamiento preparadas para disipar grandes cantidades de energia.



Aislacion galvanica es otro metodo  utilizado sobretodo cuando son circuitos conectados a la red o deseas que no halla interaccion entre una parte del circuito y otra.
Se trada de un diodo led emisor y un fototransistor receptor.

La idea es que dentro de un chip hay en un lado un led que ilumina el fototransistor que esta en el otro lado. Por eso se llaman optoacopladores porque el metodo de comunicacion es atraves de un haz de luz.


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 5, 2007)

Se usa protección intrínseca en ambientes inflamables, donde es necesario reducir al mínimo cualquier posibilidad de que una chispa salta y haga volar todo por los aires, jeje.
Entonces básicamente lo que se hace es usar niveles de tensión y corriente reducidos, que tanto dependerá de que tan inflamable sea el ambiente.
Te dejo un apunte de mi facultad sobre esto.
Provecho.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 5, 2007)

Tambien se usan equipos para ello. Tubo de acero, presaestopas, cajas estancas metálicas... De tal forma, como han indicado, que no pueda accedar gas u otra sustancia en la instalación electrica para evitar una deflagación. 
Busca reglamentación en istalaciones electricas en gasolineras y verás.

Saludos


----------



## luz Angelica (Nov 6, 2008)

buenas... es que estoy revisando unas barreras galvánicas alguno de ustedes sabe cómo puedo yo saber cómo compruebo que la barrera está en funcionamiento


----------



## JoYcEr182 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola amigos, Tengo unas preguntas con respecto a estas barreras, ¿Los diodos Zener que se colocan en la barrera tienen que ser de igual o mayor voltalje del que van a alimentar? ¿La resistencia limitadora de corriente en base a que se calcula (es para limitar la corriente de la carga y/o para limitar la corriente que pasa por el diodo zener cuando ocurre un corto circuito)? ¿El fusible como se calcularia? La cuestion es que tengo que diseñar una Barrera de Seguridad intrinseca para el manejo de unas valvulas de accionamiento electrico (valvulas con solenoide) de 24v y no se como patir, tengo el circuito (Ver adjunto, creo que lo saque de lo posteado por Ardogan, muchas gracias) pero me faltan los numeros, agreceria mucho su ayuda.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## jamil38 (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola
Me llamo J.Antonio.
Primeramente las barreras zener y los aisladores galvanicos para zona Ex se utilizan en sitios donde existen atmosferas explosivas con liquidos inflamables ó gases inflamables.

  La barrera zener limita la tensión y amperaje desde zona segura hasta zona Ex , lo que se necesita ya que van conectadas directamente a tierra que la tierra a conectar sea menor que 1 ohmio, esto no se da siempre con lo cual es más interesante utilizar separadores galvanicos.

Los separadores galvanicos funcionan como un autotransformador y están separadas las señales con un aislamiento tri-galvanico Entrada-Salida, Entrada-Alimentación, Salida-Alimentación.

Los separadores galvanicos no necesitan estar conectados a tierra como la barrera zener.

Si necesitas más información adjunto una pagina www.pepperl-fuchs.com


----------

